# Reliv worked for me! No more D! I can relate to your posts



## meallen2 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi. I have read several of your posts and can relate to the diarhhea problems and how debilitating it can be! On 1/8/02 I began taking Reliv's Classic and Innergize. Within 1 week my IBS was under control. Within a month it was gone. I also realized great energy since my baby still gets up during the night and I have an active 3 yr. old. I added their fibrestore product and now I am fine! I became a distributor to get the product at a discount. I have had IBS since I was 17, I am now 38. It went away the 2 times I was pregnant (more like constipation in the 3rd trimester), but then came back.It was debilitating such that I would stop on the tollway on the way to work to use the bathroom and sometimes also just a mile from my house. When taking the kids out by myself I would get anxious and have to turn around and go home to use the bathroom. Mornings were worst. Many embarrassing moments!If you want more info, feel free to email me at meallen2###hotmail.com. I love to share my success story!Mary


----------



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

what exactly is the product you are talking about. I'm from England and don't know what it is or where I can get it from! Help!


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Er - I hate to sound suspicious but that sounds like a product plug to me...liz


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

People have come here many times in the past trying to SELL Reliv. It is a multi level marketing scheme. Consumers beware!!


----------



## meallen2 (Mar 21, 2002)

It is true that I do sell this product, it does work and I did have IBS for 20 years, so yes, you can say it is a 'product plug'! Reliv has been around since 1988, is publicly traded on the NASDAQ, and has helped thousands of people with different ailments! It's all safe-no warning labels-and their products have 6 US Patents. They have offices in US, UK, Phillipines, Australia and soon in Ireland. The product is no scam. The company offers a 30 day money back guarantee - try that at your pharmacy or health food store. We do extensive followup and want to set customers up to succeed. Yes, it is MLM, but that's how Reliv chooses to promote its products - we offer great customer service because of the personal touch.Nelly, I will get back to you and my other e-mail inquiries later today. Why not give a try to something natural that works and if not, get your $ back? Better than drugs that can have long term side effects!Thanks.Mary


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is a dietary supplement kind of thing and it is very difficult for the FDA to get a warning label stuck on any dietary supplement so lack of warning labels isn't that helpful.Also "natural" also is a difficult thing as many things are "natural" but are not safe.There aren't many reports of problems for these products (all reporting is completely voluntary so it is hard to asses what is going on with dietary supplements), Drugs on the other hand the doctor HAS to report the problem and the drug HAS TO be tested completely for safety.Innergize has one report of Pancreatitis, the Classic has no reports to day at the FDA. http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/aems.html is the site to check for info, You can also report problems from this site.It does seem kinda odd that almost all the people who seem to have good luck with these products are selling them...Isn't this the stuff Darla gave away for free to one BB member to test??The only problem I could find with "Classic" is that it has been


> quote: An inspection of your firm located at the above address on March 19-20, 2001 revealed thatyou manufacture various dietary supplements. Our review of your productsï¿½ labels reveals thatcertain products are misbranded and in violation of Section 403 of the Federal Food, Drug,and Cosmetic Act (the Act), and Title 21, Code of Federal Regulations (21 CFR), Part 101-Food Labeling, as follows:1, The products, ï¿½Classicï¿½, ï¿½ï¿½SoySentialsï¿½, ï¿½FibRestoreï¿½, ï¿½Soy Senseï¿½ and ï¿½Arthaffectï¿½, aremisbranded within the meaning of Section 403(q)(5)(F) of the Act in that these labels fail tobear the correct nutrition labeling format (ï¿½Supplement Factsï¿½ panel), which is requiredunder 21 CFR 101.36, and are not exempt from this requirement.2. The products, bï¿½Classicï¿½, ï¿½ï¿½SoySentialsï¿½, ï¿½FibRestoreï¿½, ï¿½gSoy Senseï¿½ and ï¿½ï¿½Arthaffectï¿½, aremisbranded within the meaning of Sections 403(i)(1) and 403(s)(2)(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a letter dated July 27, 2001 I assume these problems have been corrected?? Letter found on http://www.mlmwatch.org/ Scroll down to Government Enforcement Actions and Look at Reliv http://www.reliv.com/ is the direct web address for the company http://www.reliv.com/inside/nutritionals/c...tritionals.html is the product info for Classic.Please note that all people who SELL products to people with IBS are MORE than WELCOME to post information about what they SELL on the PRODUCTS section of the BB. Please keep the ADS off the rest of the board. We have a place for you, we just try to keep the rest of the board from being cluttered up with ads. Discussion about how something helped you that does not ask people to EMAIL you for more info is welcome. Just keep the stuff that sounds like scripted MLM sales pitches (they all sound the same after awhile) in the PRODUCTS section of the boardThanksK.


----------



## meallen2 (Mar 21, 2002)

I read your story, I'm sorry you have gone through all that. If the drugs work for you, great! Beware of the side effects! I have found something that works for me and so have many others, we know it is safe and we will stick with it. Thanks also for all your research, I will save those sites. I didn't mean to sound like an ad, but just wanted to share what worked for me as you wanted to share what worked for you.The reason so many people who use Reliv sell it is that if they have a great success story, why not help others and get to make a little money too? Reliv could naturally help your allergies, but I know you are not interested so I'll leave it at that.Good luck to you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The drugs are the MINOR part of the story.The main thing that worked for me was the COGNITIVE BEHAVIORAL THERAPY. A long-term repriever from IBS that has NO possiblitiy of toxicity.When the IBS was bad I couldn't tolerate any fiber in any form so the products wouldn't have done me any good. I can't really tolerate herbs that loosen the stool so the rhubarb in it (especially when the IBS was bad)is a no-no for me.I take EXTREMELY EXTREMELY low doses of medication currently to control things and the first rule of toxicology is THE DOSE MAKES THE POISON. As with most things the lower the dose you can use to control something the better the chance you can avoid the TOXIC side effectsI have EXTENSIVE training in Toxicology so I am well aware of pitfalls of both natural and "artifical" substances. Thank you for your concern.I'm currently using T'ai Chi and Chi Gong to work on getting off the medications (And avoiding the need for herbs which can be problematic from a toxicological stand point as well).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS allergies are controlled WITHOUT drugs with allergy shots. Another 2-3 years and I should be able to end the shots and be allergy free.Doing anything other than this is not really a good idea because the ONLY thing that controls the asthma is the allergy shots and I am not interested in mucking with something that is working so well for me. The shots aren't always that much fun, but the results are worth getting off every single allergy and asthma medication, and the potential for ending things permanently by retraining the immune system appeals to me, rather than taking any remedies. Some herbs that are supposed to "help" the immune system overstimulate mine quite effectively and make things much worse for ME even though they are supposed to help others.Thanks for your concern.K.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

K:Sidebar:"the ONLY thing that controls the asthma is the allergy shots and I am not interested in mucking with something that is working so well for me. The shots aren't always that much fun, but the results are worth getting off every single allergy and asthma medication, and the potential for ending things permanently by retraining the immune system appeals to me, rather than taking any remedies. "When you finish the immunotherapy, if the results are not wholly satisfacatory to you (100% remission) there is an extract that has been studied in in several other countries and which is documented effective for asthma. I could give you the info on and you can check it out for yourself and see if you are comfortable. From a toxicologic viewpoint its clean, and has been commercially available in those markets for some time. Published work re: immunomodulation is reasonably extensive.It is also the basis for (2) very similar Chinese herbal therapies for asthma. Right now I am working with a board certified pulmonologist, and a pediatric allergist, to put together the first study of this substance for asthma, to be done in the USA ever (they are both reputable, having done their fellowships at the Cleveland Clinic many moons ago when I was there).Anyway, between you me and the wall, I had a couple of severe stress induced-asthmatics who were profesional athletes using this supplement last season (NFL and NCAA) whose inhaler use disappeared while taking the supplement.Very intriguing stuff. Anyway, I saw you wrote and just a suggestion if you finish the therapy and you are not 100% satisfied. Something like this could be a low dose safe alternative. There is quite a bit in the literature re: safety.Anyway good luck with the needle...







MNL


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks...I'll keep that in mind.K.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I always get a kick out of a product being pitched because it is 'natural'. A while back a 'natural' bread was being sold until someone realized that everyone who ate it got sick. One of the ingredients was ground-up apple seeds, which naturally contain cyanide.... so cyanide is natural too, but that doesn't make it healthy







I'm not commenting either good or bad on Reliv, but the inference that something is preferable simply because it is natural is annoying.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

LTL--Like the all natural plant my field botony professor wouldn't let any of us put in our collections (the stems make great pea shooters and a kid could find it and the stems stay toxic for a long time even when dried out).It was a species of hemlock (remember Socrates).Yep lots of nice natural things growing on the roadsides and train tracks that'll do you up real bad.Sheesh putting ground apple seeds bread....what next....Jimson Weed Seed Muffins??My other fav. was when they bred a variety of celery (no genetic eng. just pick the plants the bugs don't eat as much breed, repeat). The "natural" insecticide in the "new improved" celery is a photophytotoxin (light-plant-toxin) and caused chemical burns on all the poor field hands who had to cut it and the grocery store clerks that bag it and then go to the tanning salon. As long as you never see the sun it's fine, but the chemical burns (all natural insecticide) are no fun at all.K.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

K,Wow! That's a scary celery story. I can imagine that lots of consumers also had their problems.I've heard of kids being poisoned by making whistles out of some hollow stemmed plant - maybe the same one that you're referring to, but I can't remember the name of it.


----------

